# Hobby Stop West 2012/2013 Winter Series



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Well folks here is the official start of our new Series. Check out the dates, times, and info on the flyer and we'll see you at the track.

I've posted the roadcourse flyer in this thread and check out our oval flyer in the oval section too!

Pat/Kathy/Bobby and the gang @ Hobby Stop West :wave:

and for pics and video check us out on facebook at www.facebook.com/hobbystopwest


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Great time racing on the new carpet. Thanks to the guys that traveled to race with us. Results are on our facebook page. Check out the link below.

See everyone next week. :wave:

Pat Falgout
Race Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway
2676 Woodville Road #3
Northwood, OH 43619
www.facebook.com/hobbystopwest
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## benalmeer (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks


----------

